# Don't know where to ask, but



## dd45529

what are the policies of most RV places regarding imbibing alcoholic beverages? We aren't boozers etc., but do like the evening nosh while relaxing or cooking out. Is it indoors only? Just wondering:scratchhead: Katherine


----------



## mailfire99

Katherine,

Not to sounds to vague, but it really depends on where you are, private or state park/provincial, etc..

I can say for where we camp, all the campgrounds we go to do NOT allow any alcohol, especially any kind of state park or reserve. However, we, as well as many others, bring our drinks with us and just dont flaunt it around. We always drink in a cup, regardless of what it is. 

All the places I have been too seem to be the same. They really dont care about the adults who are having a drink. What they do care about is the younger crowd who are their partying, being loud, cussing, etc..

I have actually been at a state park many times holding a beer in a cup, talking face to face with the rangers on site. They would look at it, and never say a word. But again, we are just laid back, quiet, like it sounds like you would be.

Here is an interesting read for you, should give you more insight on the topic.

http://www.campercommunity.com/forum/around-campfire/268-alcohol-camping.html


----------



## terri01p

Just remember cups are your friend, and you'll have it made...hehe :rotflmao1:


----------



## eepks

I agree, use a cup and don't be obvious. I've seen people use a cup, but have a case of beer in plain view


----------



## antigua

I put mine in a thermal coffee cup. stays colder longer.


----------



## bill0830

I know from experience that staying at private campgrounds can be pretty loud. I would classify state parks as more family type camping and private campgrounds as more adult type camping. I'm not saying all private parks are like that, but it seems like a lot them are. :shocked:


----------



## dd45529

*Thank you*

Thanks for the replies. i just cannot imagine drinking wine from a red plastic cup, but if I must, I must. Inside my rig, it will be real wine glasses. Life is too short for plastic!


----------



## mailfire99

Yeah, it wont be quite the same, but it will do for outside only. You are supposed to be roughin it you know :rotflmao1:


----------



## dd45529

*Well, I can buy*

those nifty looking acrylic glasses but a wine glass is pretty distinctive in shape. Guess it will be red plastic cups. Since we farm, it will probably be awhile before we get to try anything out. Planting is going (until the end of the week when it is supposed to rain/snow again). Anyone else with these weather woes??:shrug:


----------



## johnnymac

Plastic cups are our friend


----------



## silky1

I so agree with you drinking wine out of plastic or strafoam cups is even worse. Though I did fine really pretty colored ruby and blue short glasses, fancy plastic. Really shapes of wine glasses are evolving, try target or KMart, Wally World as a last resort.

As far as the weather goes I'm in VA we've had one big snow storm, suppose to be getting more this week. I'm over it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ;-0

_If you obey all the rules all the time, you miss all the fun Katherine Hepburn_


----------



## artmart

A lot of places there's legislated drinking requirements so I wouldn't try to hide it in a cup. If you are caught it's still gonna be an expensive ticket. Many government type campgrounds do not allow alcohol because of past problems with drunken idiots who have ruined it for others. Aren't all laws created because someone else was irresponsible?

In my state, alcohol is not allowed to be consumed in public places (including public campgrounds). A private campground may allow it but it's best to call and check rather than hide it or take the law into your own hands. Most private campgrounds I go to allow it and we've had beer, wine, hard liquor as desired. But we certainly control ourselves and everyone in our party because we try to be considerate to others who are there for their own enjoyment.

Rest assured if I am at a CG that doesn't allow it, and I find myself next to folks who are loud, raucous, drunk and not respectful of me and others for quiet time, I will definitely report it. Ain't right to be otherwise, as far as I'm concerned. Fortunately, I can turn off the need for alcohol when necessary and I do know others who can't. We just don't camp (or do much else) with that sort.


----------



## silky1

Hi Artmart,

My husband and I have not been any place yet (that I know) where drinking was prohibited. My husband and I are very politite people and responsible law abiding citizens. I can take or leave as far as drinking, in fact I'm currently dieting and drinking has too many calories so I'm not drinking at all for now.

With Kind Regards,
Silky1


----------



## artmart

I've been to some that don't allow ANY drinking, even beer or wine, so they are out there.

Most private ones are okay for you to drink at your campsite but they may not like if you wander the campground with a drink in your hand. It's just about being responsible, being considerate of others (especially where kids are around) and having the common sense not to become a nuisance if drinking is allowed.

Maybe one of these days we'll meet in a campsite and we'll share some wine. Like my wife says, "We serve only the finest wine. Did you bring any?" If not, then we'll share some whine.


----------



## silky1

Hi Artmart,

Do you serve cheese with your whine? Sorry could not help myself ;-) You remind me of one of our friends. I do not walk around in campsites flaunting the fact that I'm drinking I have seen others doing that but that not my style, but then again each to their own. Live and let live.

With Kind Regards,
Silky1


----------



## garmp

I have been camping for quite a few years and have never had a problem. I am a beer drinker and don't try to hide. State Parks, Corp Parks, private campgrounds and even beaches basically say no alcohol permitted. I am a firm believer that if you have a beer or two quietly and behave yourself there is no problem. Many of the campgrounds we've been to I have talked to the local authority and they all have basically responded that consumption isn't a problem. The rule is on the "books" to prevent problems. If you make a nuisance of yourself and/or make a scene, there is a reason to make you leave. But DO inquire first!


----------



## artmart

That's a good attitude garmp and have camped with people like you. Unfortunately, when others you don't want to inbibe see you, then that's when the trouble starts.

We have some camping friends where I have never seen the wife drink ANYTHING that does not have liquor in it. She was a former bartender and heavy drinking runs in her family. Generally, she has always been good except for one time she got out of hand and it was not pretty. I think her daughter's were very embarassed and it turned into a quiet night with everything breaking up early, but let's just all be careful and considerate out there. And if you are caught, deal with it nicely and righteously. I have seen it happen.

Hmmmm Silky1, not sure how to take that? Maybe I'm the friend, but I'll never tell nor admit it. I'm gonna step away so I can cut some cheese. Now if I can only find a box cutter for this wine container I have. "We serve no wine before..... HEY! It's time!"


----------

